# Jobs for English speakers?



## danm2010

Hi, I'm trying to move to Italy in the summer but finding it hard to find jobs for English speakers I'm currently learning Italian but not yet fluent. Has anybody got any tips for me? or any vacancies for English speakers?

Any input would be great thanks,
Daniel.


----------



## unclejoe

The classic job is teaching English as a foreign language. In general you'll need a degree (although there are still possibilities if you do not have this) and a TEFL (Teaching English as a Foreign Language) certificate to get a visa and work. The TEFL certificate can be taken either in-house or online at your own pace which is a much cheaper option (see http://icalweb.com).

There's more about it here: TEFL in Italy: Italy - TEFL in Italy - TEFL World Wiki


----------



## danm2010

unclejoe said:


> The classic job is teaching English as a foreign language. In general you'll need a degree (although there are still possibilities if you do not have this) and a TEFL (Teaching English as a Foreign Language) certificate to get a visa and work. The TEFL certificate can be taken either in-house or online at your own pace which is a much cheaper option (see http://icalweb.com).
> 
> There's more about it here: TEFL in Italy: Italy - TEFL in Italy - TEFL World Wiki



I've tried the TEFL course but it wasn't for me I guess its can be the easiest way to get a job. I'm hoping for a bar or restaurant job maybe, but as I don't yet speak fluent Italian its hard to find. do you no any places around were they would look for English speakers?


----------



## RLPARKER

danm2010 said:


> Hi, I'm trying to move to Italy in the summer but finding it hard to find jobs for English speakers I'm currently learning Italian but not yet fluent. Has anybody got any tips for me? or any vacancies for English speakers?
> 
> Any input would be great thanks,
> Daniel.


Hi, Have a look at Trovolavoro.it. The site is in Italian, but it's the best place to find jobs. There are hardly any adverts for jobs in English apart from teaching English, but it is worth applying to Italian companies because they like English Speakers. Good Luck


----------



## danm2010

RLPARKER said:


> Hi, Have a look at Trovolavoro.it. The site is in Italian, but it's the best place to find jobs. There are hardly any adverts for jobs in English apart from teaching English, but it is worth applying to Italian companies because they like English Speakers. Good Luck


Hi thanks for the link a lot of jobs on there, shame i cant apply yet with me not yet living in Italy. Thanks for the advice i will send a few emails around to the companies. Apart from teaching English is there any other jobs in Italy that look for English speakers that you no off? or is near impossible not speaking the language?


----------



## roccosmamma

Hi,

Most cities are desperate for English teachers a degree isn't always necessary and you certainly don't need any experience or any specific exams. There are swimming pools, bars and clubs you could work at too, I'm based in verona it's not hard to find work, let me know if you need a hand I'll try and help you.
Roccosmamma x






danm2010 said:


> I've tried the TEFL course but it wasn't for me I guess its can be the easiest way to get a job. I'm hoping for a bar or restaurant job maybe, but as I don't yet speak fluent Italian its hard to find. do you no any places around were they would look for English speakers?


----------



## danm2010

roccosmamma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most cities are desperate for English teachers a degree isn't always necessary and you certainly don't need any experience or any specific exams. There are swimming pools, bars and clubs you could work at too, I'm based in verona it's not hard to find work, let me know if you need a hand I'll try and help you.
> Roccosmamma x


Hi thanks for your reply. Verona looks like a great place to live and work any help in finding work would be great thanks. I have some experience in bar work to if that helps and would be great if i could teach or even be teaching assistant without the degree.

thanks again,
Dan


----------



## roccosmamma

danm2010 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. Verona looks like a great place to live and work any help in finding work would be great thanks. I have some experience in bar work to if that helps and would be great if i could teach or even be teaching assistant without the degree.
> 
> thanks again,
> Dan


OK, when did you say you wanted to come over ? Let me know as Italy practically closes down in July and August and you'd have to go to a seaside destination to find a job otherwise I'll look for something in the city for you. Regarding teaching, it's not in a regular school but a private language school where you don't teach children but private students, sounds worse I know but trust me it's much easier. After that it might be a good idea to send me a cv or a quick lowdown on yourself so I can ask my friends around here if they need anybody etc.

Melissa


----------



## danm2010

roccosmamma said:


> OK, when did you say you wanted to come over ? Let me know as Italy practically closes down in July and August and you'd have to go to a seaside destination to find a job otherwise I'll look for something in the city for you. Regarding teaching, it's not in a regular school but a private language school where you don't teach children but private students, sounds worse I know but trust me it's much easier. After that it might be a good idea to send me a cv or a quick lowdown on yourself so I can ask my friends around here if they need anybody etc.
> 
> Melissa


Thanks that would be great. I'll hopefully come over between May/June possibly sooner if theres a job available. do you have an email so i can send you my CV. What are the prices like over there accommodation wise?


----------



## roccosmamma

danm2010 said:


> Thanks that would be great. I'll hopefully come over between May/June possibly sooner if theres a job available. do you have an email so i can send you my CV. What are the prices like over there accommodation wise?


sure its <snip>

Regarding accomodation It really depends on what type you want, last year I found a friend of mine a room in a great apartment for only 250 euros a month, but they also tend to share rooms ( like sleeping 2 to a room bit scary) but if you are interested I know where to look for ads. The teachers at the school usually live together in shared apartments but you can find something no matter what your budget. 

I'm heading to the language school (inlingua) on Wednesday to see everyone ( I haven't worked there for a while as I just had a baby) so If you can send me your cv I'll pass it on I know they are probably looking for teachers, photo would be good too...the Italian way I'll also check in some bars around here, there is also a massive theme park called Gardaland that usually hire young people for the Summer that you might want to check out.

I'll wait for your email.
Mx


----------



## PeonyChilcott

Does anybody know about vacancies for english speakers?


----------



## Bevdeforges

roccosmamma said:


> sure its <snip>
> 
> Regarding accomodation It really depends on what type you want, last year I found a friend of mine a room in a great apartment for only 250 euros a month, but they also tend to share rooms ( like sleeping 2 to a room bit scary) but if you are interested I know where to look for ads. The teachers at the school usually live together in shared apartments but you can find something no matter what your budget.
> 
> I'm heading to the language school (inlingua) on Wednesday to see everyone ( I haven't worked there for a while as I just had a baby) so If you can send me your cv I'll pass it on I know they are probably looking for teachers, photo would be good too...the Italian way I'll also check in some bars around here, there is also a massive theme park called Gardaland that usually hire young people for the Summer that you might want to check out.
> 
> I'll wait for your email.
> Mx


Sorry, but it's really not a good idea to post your personal e-mail address on a public forum like this. Both of you have more than enough posts to use the private mail system here - just click on the name of the person you want to correspond with in the upper left corner of any message from them. You'll get a drop down menu that includes sending a PM to the person.

Much better than getting your mailbox loaded up with junk!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Swedegirl

wantedinrome.com has e few jobs listed in English,for English speaking applicants.


----------



## mhudson

roccosmamma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most cities are desperate for English teachers a degree isn't always necessary and you certainly don't need any experience or any specific exams. There are swimming pools, bars and clubs you could work at too, I'm based in verona it's not hard to find work, let me know if you need a hand I'll try and help you.
> Roccosmamma x


Hi, I was really pleased to see your post. are you still in verona and available to offer help. I am just considering where to go in Italy, but your post is very encouraging. Is it still quite easy to find work in Verona?


----------



## jazz7

*Moving to verona next week!*



roccosmamma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most cities are desperate for English teachers a degree isn't always necessary and you certainly don't need any experience or any specific exams. There are swimming pools, bars and clubs you could work at too, I'm based in verona it's not hard to find work, let me know if you need a hand I'll try and help you.
> Roccosmamma x


Hello! I noticed your very kind offer to help someone else, I dont want to exploit your generous nature, but I am in a similar situation and was hoping you might be able offer me a bit of advice! Myself and my partner are moving to Verona at the end of week (following a life dream!) but do not yet have any work or accomadation! We have a very small amount to keep us going while we are looking for work and so need to find something fast! Any ideas or suggestion would be very much appreciated! x


----------



## lennie666

danm2010 said:


> Hi thanks for the link a lot of jobs on there, shame i cant apply yet with me not yet living in Italy. Thanks for the advice i will send a few emails around to the companies. Apart from teaching English is there any other jobs in Italy that look for English speakers that you no off? or is near impossible not speaking the language?


hi good luck looking for work ,ive lived near milan for a few years ,and no one ,i mean no one ,speaks english ,


----------

